# What to put in a whelping kit??



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

Could you please let me know what I will need when my cats go into labour. They have only just started calling so have got ages yet but just want to be prepared! 

I have some idea (have been looking on ebay at their whelping kits). Also, where do you get the stuff from?

Thanks very much. 

Emma


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi - people will suggest different things but below is a list a breeder gave me....

Nutri-Drops (Purrsonal Touch, Shows or The Veterinary Cat Clinic) for weak kitten

Kitten Colostrum (Purrsonal Touch, Shows or The Veterinary Cat Clinic) this and above can be bought together on the website, for kitten if mum doesnt produce milk

Catac Foster Feeding Bottle (Standard), curved glass bottle with teats (which you need to cut hole in) (Shows, Purrsonal Touch or New Page 1) Actually I use one from Pets At Home which is about £2.99!

Lectade, for use in water for mum to give energy (Vets or website New Page 1)

Nutri-Plus Gel, for mum to build her up (Vets or website New Page 1)

Panacur Worming Paste for Kittens (Vets or website Pet Vet Care Homepage)

Vaseline and or KY Jelly, for help at birth, I bought both

Provita, Probiotic Paste, for building up kittens or adults (website Provita Natural Animal Health)

Pro-Kolin for Kittens, for older kittens with upset tummies at weaning (Vets or New Page 1)

Cimicat Milk, (Shows or websites New Page 1 or The Veterinary Cat Clinic) (I use Royal Canin)

Kitchen Scales (digital) for weighing babies

Loads of Kitchen Roll

Pet Wipes or Baby Wipes

Conficlean Disinfectant, wipes and foaming hand wash (Shows or R&L)

Cotton Wool Balls

Cotton Buds

Fine Toothed Comb or Baby Brush

Bottled Milton (Supermarket) for sterilising baby bottles and utensils etc

Natural Heatpad (Wheatbag) or Microwave Heat Pad, (Shows or website New Page 1) I bought both

Blankets and Vetbed

Disposal Changing Mats (Pampers) or Puppy Training Pads (see Pinky Pawz) (to use in Kittening Box)

Kittening Box, Cardboard Box or one from Rhamapets (sorry not sure how to spell it)

Kitten Litter Trays (I was going to use show ones)

Hope this helps.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

This will be interesting to see what others are using actually!! 

Here is my list. Some here isnt for whelping but I have left them in incase there is some stuff you might not have thought of:

Vinyl Heat Pad (for kittening box)
Royal Canin Kitten 34 (3 to 12 months & mother)
Royal Canin Babycat 34 (1 to 4 months) 4kg
Royal Canin Babycat Milk (for hand rearing)
Vet Bed
Kitten Worming Syrup
Frontline Spray
Protexin Pro-Kolin for Puppies and Kittens
Blunt Scissors 5" (cord cutting)
Bottle Feeder & Teets (hadn rearing)
Dopram-V (Respiratory Stimulant)
Kitten Life Line Pack (Colostrum & Nutri Drops)
Various Feeding Syringes
Nutri-Plus Gel (Immune Booster)
Digital Thermometer
Agrigel Lubricant for Thermometer
Iodine Spray (for umbilical cord)
Sterile Gauze


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks ChinaBlue & Saffron for your replies. I really appreciate it.

Emma


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Emmag said:


> Thanks ChinaBlue & Saffron for your replies. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Emma


Most of my list I have used the names and searched in google to find the cheapest costs and did a comparison - so here were the lowest costs I found for this equipment if it helps to benchmark it for u

Vinyl Heat Pad 44cm x 33cm (17inch x 12inch) £29.99
Royal Canin Kitten 34 (3 to 12 months & mother) 10kg £40.99
Royal Canin Babycat 34 (1 to 4 months) 4kg £19.99
Royal Canin Babycat Milk £7.99
Vet Bed 60' x 1 metre roll £18.00
Vet Bed 19' x 15' £2.99
Kitten Worming Syrup 45ml £3.75
Frontline Spray 100ml £11.69
Frontline Spray 250ml £21.00
Protexin Pro-Kolin for Puppies and Kittens 15ml £8.69
Protexin Pro-Kolin for Puppies and Kittens 30ml £11.25
Blunt Scissors 5" £5.18
Bottle Feeder & Teets £9.83
Dopram-V (Respiratory Stimulant) 5ml £13.74
Kitten Life Line Pack (Colostrum & Nutri Drops) £27.21
Various Feeding Syringes (2) £2.99
Nutri-Plus Gel (Immune Booster) 120.5g £6.96
Digital Thermometer £6.95
Agrigel Lubricant for Thermometer 500ml £1.74
Iodine Spray (for umbilical cord) 500ml £3.99


----------



## medicare (Dec 8, 2010)

only thing i needed was the whelping box, lots of towels, the phone (incase we needed to phone the vet) and im not sure what its called but if a puppy isnt breathing you put some under its tongue i think. when my dog had her pups she cleaned them herself and chewed off the umbilical cord herself. only time we had to help is if she was cleaning a pup that had been born and she was giving birth to another one, and we would clean that one for her

i have alot more stuff than that, but that is just the basic stuff for when she is giving birth


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I basically cheated and ordered a whelping kit from these people 
Whelping kits | Whelping boxes | Heat pads from Petnap Ltd | kittening it had everything I needed pretty much, I also ordered extra training pads from them as you tend to change these regularly. Keep a note pad to hand for jotting down weights etc,definitely phone with vets number easy to hand.

The thing used the most was the antibacterial hand wash. I also would say bin bags for getting rid of messy pads. The nutridrops are good to have in as an emergency. When we were nearing the end I gave Mum a raw egg whisked up,seemed to give her energy right near the end.

Hope it goes well.

Izzie


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I always use Cimicat, it is brilliant to use for lactating females and also if the litter is too big or if Mum isnt feeding properly etc.

Its is powdered like baby milk and has a longshelf life,so if you dont need it it will sit in you cupboard till the next time.

Cimicat - Milk For Cats

it has a couple of different packaging depending where you but it

Cimicat (350g) - Paws247


----------

